# Big problem with boarder!



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes! Have all the bills been kept?
I'm not sure if you can enforce it, probably not. But at least ask. And do not do anything else. If she wants to continue to neglect her horse, contact authorities. Again, not even sure what, or if they can do anything.

Almost seems hopeless, that horse is lucky to have you.


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe try to make out a deal and let her see that this possible buyer is what is in the best interest for the horse and let her know that since you have provided extra care she should be grateful and listen since she is unable to provide him with what he needs on her own. If she's the kind of person I'm thinking she is this could be a very difficult task, but it's worth a shot


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Unless she agreed to pay you for these extras, I don't see how you'd be able to get her to pay you back. Remember, you did this for the horse, not her. Personally, I think I'd give her notice to leave within 30 days, or whatever your contract allows. I would tell the horse owner that you will no longer do the 3 times daily feeds without being reimbursed for it. I would give her written notice of this change. You cannot change her behavior but you don't have to witness it.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Great advice Joshie.
I do wish that people could be reimbursed by owners or surrender an animal if they can't pay in a situation like this. It's not fair to the animal. Although I can understand the laws. You can't have people going around buying stuff for a horse then claiming them. Thats not exactly fair either.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I would detail all the time/money/etc spend by you and all the others at the barn and then let the owner know that people are giving away gorgeous perfectly healthy horses so if someone who is providing a good home is willing to give her horse a great home then she is blessed..... if she doesn't see this then tell her to find her horse a home on her own and she needs to move on


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like you and some of your boarders went out of your way to provide "addded-value" services to one of your boarders. She (and her horse) really lucked out. You have become victims of your own kindness and generosity which is quite easy to do when you have compassion for animals.

You should determine what you want your end-game result to be in this situation. Do you want the horse? Do you want her out? Your money back? How you proceed from here will be different in each instance. You have several different strategies available to you and it will depend if you want to go legal or not.

This is a great place to solicit advice.
I would like to caution you ............... what you decide to do legally should not be posted here. This is a public forum and she may be reading it. 

Good luck and I will be curious to hear how it goes.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My desired outcome is for the horse to go to this interested lady or anybody besides her. I do have a Standard of Care clause in my contract saying that I will provide all necessary care at their expense. 

I could care less if this lady reads this forum, because I don't like her. When he was on stall rest, I told her to put his boots on and go graze him on the side lawn and she takes him over there and takes his halter off. We don't have a gated facility and its wide open. He walks away from her about 10 steps and starts eating grass. I yell to her and ask her what she is doing?! I think it clicks in her brain and then she starts running towards him screaming... So of course he takes off and goes running down the road. What a freaking idiot this woman is!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

If you can get your money from her, do so. I would try sitting down with her to talk over the situation with the horse, and lay it out for her as it is. Let her know how much extra care & expense this horse requires to keep on condition, and if she is unwilling or unable to pay it, let her know she needs to let it go for whatever the horse is worth at this moment. I don't care how much she paid, the current worth is no reflection on what was paid years or even months ago. 
Either way, I'd tell her to walk. Give her whatever notice is necessary, and say goodbye.


----------



## Misfit (Jun 29, 2009)

You could possibly do something with the 'standard of care' clause. But, if she lawyers up, you could end up paying more in legal fees than you'd get from her. 

Either way, I'd send her a bill for what she owes, and her 30 days notice. Perhaps she'd be more willing to give the horse away if she has to go through the hassle of finding a new barn for him.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tell her your not set up for this kind of care for this horse...give her a 30 day notice and end it with that. I dont think you will get money back for all the extra's you bought.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

starlinestables said:


> There is this OTTB boarded at my facility. He has been a HARD keeper and his owner was not prepared to take care of him at all so she tried to sell him. She got ripped off and wanted way to much for him. Well he bruised his foot really bad and things just went down hill from there. He could hardly walk and just stood in the pasture looking miserable. He dropped weight soo fast and then he started swelling up all over the place from just standing there. He knocked himself in the eye so he had to have treatment there. She wanted to send him back to the organization she got him from but they are in Ohio and she couldn't afford to ship him back and of course they won't foot the bill so we have been trying to find him a home here.
> 
> Because this horse was soo pitiful, myself and other boarders really pitched in and bought him extra hay, feed and amplify to get his weight up. Another boarder bought him ulcer medication to hopefully help him keep weight on. Another boarder bought BOA boots so that he could get turn out and be able to walk around comfortably. I offered to feed him three times a day which I don't normally do. I also got him a joint supplement to help him too so that we can make him well enough to find someone to take him. Because the way he was, a slaughter house wouldn't even take him.
> 
> ...


Are you the BO or simply a boarder?

Is your facility self care or full care?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow you sound like you have your hands full- there have been lots of ideas that sound great here... I would say that giving her notice and a "bill" as to what was spent would be a good idea. If she chooses not to pay it- you have it all in writing and it shows that you tried. I just have to say I am glad that you have that clause in your boarders agreement- smart!  Keep us posted and let us know how it goes- I hope that she lets the person you like have the horse since that will be a great home!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

starlinestables said:


> There is this OTTB boarded at my facility. He has been a HARD keeper and his owner was not prepared to take care of him at all so she tried to sell him. She got ripped off and wanted way to much for him. Well he bruised his foot really bad and things just went down hill from there. He could hardly walk and just stood in the pasture looking miserable. He dropped weight soo fast and then he started swelling up all over the place from just standing there. He knocked himself in the eye so he had to have treatment there. She wanted to send him back to the organization she got him from but they are in Ohio and she couldn't afford to ship him back and of course they won't foot the bill so we have been trying to find him a home here.
> 
> Because this horse was soo pitiful, myself and other boarders really pitched in and bought him extra hay, feed and amplify to get his weight up. Another boarder bought him ulcer medication to hopefully help him keep weight on. Another boarder bought BOA boots so that he could get turn out and be able to walk around comfortably. I offered to feed him three times a day which I don't normally do. I also got him a joint supplement to help him too so that we can make him well enough to find someone to take him. Because the way he was, a slaughter house wouldn't even take him.
> 
> ...



If you originally did it under a voluntary act and the woman knew that, then no, I don't think you should be ask her to pay you back. If you did it without the owne'rs knowledge again, you don't have the right to ask for it to be paid back. But if you were doing it to help the owner out and she asked for that help, yes, you have the right to claim that money back.

Honestly though, what did you expect to happen? I could tell from reading the first few paragraphs. You guys were going to get this horse back into prime condition and she was either going to keep the horse until she screwed it up again OR she was going to sell it for a crap load of money and not even recognize you.

People like her aren't thankful for help they get. You guys helped the horse out and may just have to be happy for that.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Unless she agreed to pay you for these extras, I don't see how you'd be able to get her to pay you back. Remember, you did this for the horse, not her. Personally, I think I'd give her notice to leave within 30 days, or whatever your contract allows. I would tell the horse owner that you will no longer do the 3 times daily feeds without being reimbursed for it. I would give her written notice of this change. You cannot change her behavior but you don't have to witness it.


Exactly..spot on.




starlinestables said:


> I do have a Standard of Care clause in my contract saying that I will provide all necessary care at their expense.


The problem with this clause is that if you personally upped this standard of care without informing her and getting her consent then you have no contract. There is no meeting of the minds as all additions to an original contract has to be agreed to by all parties.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Spyder said:


> The problem with this clause is that if you personally upped this standard of care without informing her and getting her consent then you have no contract. There is no meeting of the minds as all additions to an original contract has to be agreed to by all parties.


Exactly. 

Did you talk to her about all this stuff you were doing for the horse? What did she say?


----------



## OperationRescubilitate (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd offer an ultimatum... either give us the horse or pay us back, or you won't be able to board here. Simple as that. I really hate people like this...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has said this but..I've seen situations where, when an owner was not properly caring for their horse, the barn owner took possession of the horse. I don't know much about this or if it's legal, but maybe that's an option..


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We exchanged several emails talking about the donation of the horse. I sent an email to my boarders and students INCLUDING her that basically stated "If {boarder} is willing to donate horse we can donate our time/effort/$$ to make this horse well enough to find him a home". She NEVER said "You have it wrong, I'm not donating the horse" she accepted. 

UPDATE:

She came and got her horse and left. I was there, and I told her "You can't leave until your bill is paid". She left anyway and I called the sheriff. The deputy was a retard and acted like he knew what he was talking about but didn't know crap about the horse world. I sent her an email with her invoice attached. I told her she can pay this bill or I will take her to small claims and not only will she have to pay court costs but I will charge her for all of the other **** I did for her horse like take him to the vet and hold her dang horse for the farrier.

I agree its kind of a shaky case but she signed a standard of care and she didn't abide by it. He is a HIGH maintenance horse and she only came out once a month. I have hundreds of emails proving services and her reluctance to take care of her horse including an email about his eye when he poked it. She didn't want to call the vet, but I INSISTED and if I didn't he would've lost his eye.. and that's not just me saying so.. the vet said it. I also have statements from boarders who witnessed her behavior and the services provided.

I feel so bad about that he is back with her....This horse is going to suffer.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Do you have something written up in the contract that she signed that says you can keep her horse if the bill isn't paid? If not, you can't stop her from taking it.

Our boarding contract states that if the board goes past three months then the horse becomes property of the facility and will be sold to cover the cost of the board.

I don't see how you can claim any of the extras you and the other boarders did as a means of generosity towards the horse.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We did them because he was being donated and now he isn't. How would you feel if you donated a sizable amount of money to a Horse Rescue and it turned out to be Bernie Madoff's (sp?) newest ponzie scheme? You did something under false pretenses. I wouldn't have donated anything to this horse if I knew she wasn't really going to donate him, I would've taken care of the horse per the agreement untill she figured out it was going to cost her an arm and a leg and she took him somewhere else.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Solon said:


> Honestly though, what did you expect to happen? I could tell from reading the first few paragraphs. You guys were going to get this horse back into prime condition and she was either going to keep the horse until she screwed it up again OR she was going to sell it for a crap load of money and not even recognize you.


That was my original reply to you. By the way you described her, it seemed obvious that was going to be what she was going to do. And since you knew her didn't that at least cross your mind that you could provide extra for the horse and she would end up keeping it?

I have donated to rescues that really seemed on the up and up and it turned out they weren't. I don't donate to rescues anymore. It's the chance you take. 

Just look at that at least for a little while you provided some care and happiness for the horse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Did you have something in the contract that said she had to give notice or if there was money owed the horse would be kept to be sold to cover the remaining money owed?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yup... that's in every standard boarding contract right? I know that's in mine! Why to people have horses that they can't afford or even know how to take care of? People should really have to pass a test before they can own horses!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Boy do I agree with that!

We have boarders up here that never see their horse. They just send the boarding check every month. It's a full care facility. There have been so many times that someone just stops paying the board. They just never come up, never call... nothing! So the BO seizes the horse and will sell it and all their tack.

BO says it's a status thing. You get to have a picture of your pretty horsie on your desk at work but do nothing as far as ownership goes. 

Our BO and the rest of us do what you did. We give those horses extra attention and love. But we also realize that those people will never ever change. They just don't get it. It's so **** aggravating!!!!!

I just think it's great that the horse was shown some kindness, even temporarily from you guys.


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

Whilst that woman is obviously a witch, I congratulate you for what you did. Be proud for taking action where it was needed, rather than just standing by. That's hard to do in a society like ours, where people are sued for the strangest of things. 

If she doesn't learn eventually, she will continue to get kicked out of stables like yours. Have hope that one day the horse will get a better owner.


----------

